# Fitting of Reversing Sensors to Motorhome - here goes!



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all

[align=justify:2b4e9185a7]I've just bought a wireless kit of reversing sensors. The installation appears straightforward enough (stop laughing at the back there! :lol:

For those interested, it's the kit with 4 sensors at the back rather than just 2 that I've seen advertised, and it's for our 7m Swift Royale.

I've been assured the wireless version can transmit 7m to the display/buzzer unit on the dash, it's a CE approved kit, and research suggests it's a good make.

However, before I start drilling holes in the rear valance of our MH ... ( 8O eeek!)

1....has anyone fitted these before, or hit any problems? ....and

2....where our rear light clusters fit ON TOP off the rear valance on the Swift, will that confuse the (flush-fitting) sensors? i.e. if placed too close to the light cluster, will the sensor "see" the side of the light cluster and think I'm about to hit something?!

Unfortunately an ideal height and spacing for the sensors would place the 2 outermost ones very close to the sides of the light clusters.

All experience and feedback welcome ... and I'll let you know how I get on when I fit them.[/align:2b4e9185a7]
cheers

john


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Fitting of reversing sensors - here goes!*

Hi John,

I recently fitted some wired reversing sensors to my Hymer. Instructions said mount between 40cm and 50 cm from the floor. Went for about 42cm as that fitted in well with the rear bumper. However, on occasions (quite frequent) the sensors pick up the floor when there is even a slight incline behind. Another fitting instruction I have seen quotes at least 50cm so you might be wise to mount them at about this level. I understand that this can be quite a frequent problem with motorhomes although our cars with factory fitted sensors don't have a problem.

Regards,

Javea03730


----------

